# Something every dog owner should know....



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

A while back while at a regular visit with the vet, the dogs getting Grapes was mentioned. He informed us of the dangers of feeding our dogs Grapes. I have since reminded my family of the dangers they could be putting our dogs in if they give them Grapes, never did they believe me. I'm printing this email that I receieved today out and taking it home for them to read as well........

If you have a dog... PLEASE read this and send it on. If you don't have a dog, please pass along to friends who do.

Written by: Laurinda Morris, DVM
Danville Veterinary Clinic
Danville , Ohio

This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that ate half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on Tuesday. He started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but the owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM.

I had heard somewhere about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal failure but hadn't seen any formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog in immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet, and the doctor there was like me - had heard something about it, but.... Anyway, we contacted d the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center and they said to give I V fluids at 1 1/2 times maintenance and watch the kidney values for the next 48-72 hours.

The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less than 27) and creatinine over 5 (1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter and started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was over 40 and creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of fluids. At that point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure and sent him on to MedVet for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well as overnight care.

He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have continued to incr ease daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased ed aga in, his BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to 220.. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to euthanize.

This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins could be a toxin. Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this very serious risk.
Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate concern.

Even if you don't have a dog, you might have friends who do. This is worth passing on to them.

***Confirmation from Snopes about the above... http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is definitely something to keep in mind. If I (or my kids) left anything like that laying around, my labs would scarf them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Now I have to go home and cut back the nieghbors grapes that are growing all over the fence next to my kennels...This should be fun.


----------

